# Testosterone Cream



## dk8594 (Apr 10, 2013)

I'm 34 and started TRT last November.   My protocol is pretty basic and  I've felt nothing short of phenomenal ever since I started.  I'm the old me again, if that makes any sense.

Protocol:

1 gm of 20% test cream daily
500 IUs of HCG 2x week
1 mg Anastrozole week


Has  anyone has made the transition from the cream to injectable ?  The cream seems to get a bad rep. I feel great, but am I missing out on something even better?


----------



## grind4it (Apr 10, 2013)

I started out with The gels. Honestly, I had one hell of a time. My E2 shot up (if memory serves correctly) in to the 90s and my test never went above 600. This coupled with the fact I had a small child when I started led me to switch over to the injections.


----------



## grind4it (Apr 10, 2013)

If the gel/cream is working for you, stick with it.


----------



## curls (Apr 11, 2013)

What is your t-level?  Why HCG do you want kids or want more kids?


----------



## dk8594 (Apr 11, 2013)

curls said:


> What is your t-level?  Why HCG do you want kids or want more kids?



765 and I haven't ruled out kids yet.


----------



## curls (Apr 11, 2013)

That is at the upper range of any gel/cream that I have seen.  I have talked to a Doctor about the gel and he says it really depends on how much your body absorbs it. I think most use injections to stay in the upper range 850-1000.  I have tried both and i prefer injections for my trt.  I did not respond to Androgel 1.62.  At 2 pumps my t-level was 219 which is lower than my levels when I started trt


----------



## BigFella (Apr 12, 2013)

For me the difference between cream and injection was amazing. I'd normally say that if it ain't broke then don't fix it, but I reckon you'd find what pretty much everyone else has done - injections beat cream in every way possible.


----------



## dk8594 (May 9, 2013)

I got my blood tested again this month. Total test is more than 1500 and free test is greater than 52 (the measurement limits). Needless to say hematocrit is high too and I am going to make a blood donation this weekend. Best still my GP called me to make an appointment lol (this is how I know I am in trouble) this getting "dialed in" is a bitch.


----------



## BigFella (May 11, 2013)

I'll put another plug in here for injectable. I was all over the place on cream and dialed in easy on Test E. btw: are you checking E levels? Cream with me caused a lot of aromatisation.


----------



## dk8594 (May 12, 2013)

I haven't tested E levels yet.  I saw my GP on Friday who kept reminding me that he was a "family practice" (i.e. the only thing he'd recommend is growing old gracefully).   I did a blood donation yesterday and am going to do my bloods again in 2 weeks, and include the E test.  I cut my T in half so it will be interesting to see where I am.  I have a bit of a stash of the cream so I'll probably finish what I have and then give an injectable a try. 

Side note and a bit of a rant: GPs are f(&^ clueless!


----------



## DF (May 12, 2013)

Grow old gracefully???  Fuck that! Old age is going to to man up & come kick my ass hard cause I'm looking to fuck his plans for me up.


----------



## CLSMTH700 (May 13, 2013)

the gels are great, was on androgel for at least a year. - if you put the gels in your upper inner thighs ( be careful to avoid the scrotum ) you can get your test levels higher with gel.  this was advised my my MD who is also a gear head.

** my advice - if you feel good on gel please don't rush to get on IM. once you hit your receptors hard on TRT you need more and more in a sense , so don't up your dosage or be in a hurry to get on IM.  and its all kinda relative then. its like building a tolerance to alcohol for lack of better analogy- you dont get any more drunk you just need more to do so ...

and you can make gains on gel & hcg. I know i did.


----------



## CLSMTH700 (May 13, 2013)

dk8594 said:


> Side note and a bit of a rant: GPs are f(&^ clueless!



they are full of misinformation


----------



## gymrat827 (May 13, 2013)

if your loving life now stick with it.  once that stops look into changing plans.


----------

